# Send Good Vibes To Saba



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This isn't a Cattle Dog forum, but I wanted to ask some of you to send some good thoughts to my Cattle Dog, Saba. She is 10 years old now and we just found out that she has congestive failure. She went to the vet last week and at first it was thought to be just a murmur, but now we know it's a lot more serious. Looking at her, you wouldn't know that anything is wrong except for the fact that she is very winded with walking. She's on medication and we are just going to try to keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sending good vibes for Saba, (love the name hpe the meds help and she has many more good days. hugs to you all as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Saba you're in our strongest vibes.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sending you and Saba healing thoughts and prayers.
Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sending good vibes to you and Saba.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I love all herders. Sending good thoughts. CHF sounds terrible, but if caught early and treated well, you may enjoy Saba's companionship for longer than you think.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just saw that I didn't put in heart failure, but congestive failure ( I hate typos).She's definitely not suffering, but doesn't know what her limitations are either, so we have to make sure that she doesn't overextend herself. Other than that, she's the typical jolly Saba we see everyday. I just hate seeing her get old. I am going to stay positive though.


----------

